# Starting a mixed rainbowfish & angelfish tank



## Shrimplett

Ok, so after thinking about stocking my new 75 gallon, I have decided on a rainbowfish and angelfish tank. Obviously I am not going to just have angels and bows, but those are going to be the main attraction. The tank will have Eco complete or soil for substrate, presserized co2 (I think), and will be heavily planted. The light and filter are still up in the air. I only really need help with the appropriate stocking level. I am thinking this:

4 angels
4 banded rainbows
4 boesemani rainbows
4 turquoise rainbows
3 salmon red rainbows
1 green phantom pleco (L200)*
1 GBR
1 spiny eel (unsure on species)
Variety of nerite snails*

*Undecided

I already have the ram, 3 banded rainbows and an angel. I thought I would do 4 angels just in case a pair forms, just so there is no odd man out. I would like at least 4 of each species of bow so I can see more natrual behavior. The key word is "like" though, as I am flexible on the number of each bow. Also, as you can see, I am kind of interested in some sort of exotic pleco. Not looking for one to eat algae, just want it to be less on the shy side and to look pretty. *IT MUST NOT EAT PLANTS*. I figured if I get an algae problem I could get nerite snails or just fix it myself. 

Ok now my questions:

1. Is this a good stocking level?
2. Do you think an even number of bows is to much unity? I kind of wonder. 
3. What's a good exotic pleco that I will see, looks pretty, stays smaller, and does not eat plants?
4. How much waste will the pleco produce? Dont want a giant poop machine. 
5. What's a good first spiny eel species? It can't eat my ram. 

Sorry for monologuing, that's just kind of how it turned out. Anyway, thanks for reading


----------



## Shrimplett

Bump....


----------



## Shrimplett

Ok I have a question that will affect how I stock the tank. In an all male rainbowfish tank, will the bows still show impressive colors and still flash at each other? Or will they be less colorful with no females?


----------



## Diana K

Look into the optimum temperature range for these fish. If I remember, Turqs are cooler water Rainbows. 

Most, not all, Loricariads are plant eaters, not aquarium plants, but they eat either algae or wood. There are some that have a more carnivorous diet, but I would look for one of the wood eating species. Panaque and a few others. Planet Catfish is a very good source of info about Cats. 
Any fish that concentrates on a vegetarian diet will produce a lot of waste matter. You cannot get away from it. A small species, a small fish, will produce less. 
How about one of the unusual species of Ancistrus. Not the most common of Bristlenose, but one of the less known ones? 

I would go with one of the smallest eels, otherwise it will eat the Ram.


----------



## Shrimplett

Thank you for responding. Also, thanks for catching the temp thing. I did not notice that. Ok, so what if I had my temp around 78F*? That way my ram and my bows can be comfortable. So you think this stocking list is good? I might not do a pleco or spiny eel. I am still thanking.


----------



## Diana K

There is plenty of room in a 75 gallon tank to have several species, so once you research the list and figure out which will work, then go for it! 

Angels: Will usually pair up, and the dominant pair may not allow the other Angels to be in the tank. When I kept them in a 3' long tank the lower ranking Angels were hiding in a corner when the dominant pair were breeding. When I moved the dominant pair to my 6' tank, they only claimed about 18" section. I do not know if there is enough room in a 4' long tank for 2 pair. Might be, especially if it is well planted. 

Rainbows: Most often the males argue by showing off, not actual fighting. As long as there are plenty of females, then the males can share their passion among the females, and no one female will get pestered to death. Note that some rainbows will cross breed. 
About the most aggressive Rainbow is Melanotaenia praecox. I would skip this one. (It is not on your list anyway).

Pleco: I happen to like them, and have kept quite a few over the years. If nothing else, then a good algae vacuum is nice.

Eel: I have looked into them, but ended up getting Bichers. Do not get Bichers for your tank. They are highly predatory, and will eat the Rainbows when the Rainbows are young. (Small enough to fit in the Bicher's mouth)


----------



## Shrimplett

So would one angel be better? People have told me hear recently that they need company. I don't mind getting more angels really, just don't want problems.


----------

